# Audi Q7 - Audi flooding the market w/ '15? ...and yet...



## a4avant-ti (May 18, 2015)

I am seriously considering trading in the Toyota Sienna Minivan for a Q7. I am not enamored with the '16/'17 new body style, so see this as an opportunity to get a '15 Q7 TDI at a reasonable price. I would love to get the e-tron, but perhaps that will be the next trade in. I am looking for the Prestige TDI Q7, White metallic, s-line w/ blacked out grill/rails/headliner/trim, black interior, towing, and absolutely NO woodgrain.

Questions:
- Anyone notice the dealer stock of Q7 is almost double the other audi models in the range? I guess they are trying to get through their backlog.
- It is darned near impossible to get S-line trim (w/ 21" titanium wheels) in the TDI!!! I see it available in the configurator only for the prestige. But most of the TDI's have the chrome trim (and 100% of the White TDI's).
- are the '15's still available to order "as I'd like"

I am basically trying to see if I should settle for 'not what I want' because even though there are dozens of on the floor/in transit models, none have the spec I am looking for.... And whether it is reasonable to order "my way"?


----------



## joshuasebastien (Mar 3, 2015)

What you are looking for is a bit tricky to find, but I just did a search of Audi inventory nationwide and located a few that match exactly. Where are you located and I can direct you to a dealer that has what you want? 

I've located more than one equipped as such:

Glacier White/Black 2015 Audi Q7 TDI 
Prestige Package
S Line Package (which includes aluminum trim and black headliner)
21" S Line Plus Package
Towing Package

You can no longer order a new 2015 Q7, for reference.


----------



## a4avant-ti (May 18, 2015)

joshuasebastien said:


> What you are looking for is a bit tricky to find, but I just did a search of Audi inventory nationwide and located a few that match exactly. Where are you located and I can direct you to a dealer that has what you want?
> 
> I've located more than one equipped as such:
> 
> ...


Actually I (we, the dealer) found one on a boat to the USA, and it now has my name on it.... Good times.


----------



## joshuasebastien (Mar 3, 2015)

That's great! Congrats!


----------

